# Audi Q7 V12 TDI SUV Comparo with X6 xDrive50i, Cayenne Turbo and ML63 AMG from Drivers Republic



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you're not familiar with the online car magazine Drivers Republic, you probably should be. It's what happens when you take some ex-EVO writers and give them an online PDFbook.... great driving impressions, cool photography and all downloaded with the click of a button. This week, the Drivers Republic crew have taken on the comparison of some of the hottest Sport Utes in SUVdom - The Audi Q7 V12 TDI, the BMW X6 xDrive50i, the Porsche Cayenne Turbo and Mercedes-Benz ML63 AMG. 
Read more after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

